# billing for pre MRI orbit xrays?



## tracy022373 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have been coding for a radiology department for over 2 years and we have never billed for xrays of the orbits for pre MRI exam.  Now my manager thinks we should be billing for the orbits as well as the MRI?  Does anyone have any info on this.  I have done research online NCCI edits, Medicare and I can't find anything in black and white to back myself up.  I do not think we should be billing for the orbits because if a patient has any metal the MRI can be harmful.  We also have no symptoms or diagnosis because this exam isn't even ordered by a doctor just done more or less as a screening.  Please help!!


----------



## JillMeyer (Feb 13, 2008)

*Orbit x-rays pre MRI*

We are a family practice who provides radiology services.  Before we can schedule an MRI, if the patient has any history that may put him at risk for metal in his eyes, we do orbit x-rays in the office, code 70030.   If these x-rays were provided before the MRI, it is a service that was done for a specific reason.  I would bill out both the x-rays and MRI.
Hope this helps!


----------



## tracy022373 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Thanks for the response*

Now the only question I have is what dx code do you use to get this paid. I would say about 99% of these orbit x-rays have no foreign body found, so you can't use that code.  If you use a V screening code it will not get paid anyway???


----------



## susiekay (Mar 3, 2008)

We always use screening code V71.89.  Even if only a few insurance companies pay it is worth the billing.


----------



## jaldrich (Mar 6, 2008)

We just recently started billing these.  The Dx code we've used is V72.85.  I'm not sure how our reimbursement is yet, as we're just starting.


----------

